# Soaping to music



## whitewitchbeauty (Sep 22, 2015)

What kind of music, if any, do you like while crafting? Sometimes I listen to the Boardwalk Empire soundtrack, Kraftwerk, a classic rock hodge podge, ambient electronic or meditation music. There are times I like silence and my exclamatory "sentence enhancers" and soap fumbles are the only noise in the air.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm a huge lover of all kinds of music, but I actually prefer silence when I'm soaping, which is just as well since I do the majority of my soaping once everyone else is fast asleep in bed. lol I find I usually mess up one thing or another if my attention is distracted by a favorite song or by someone talking. 


IrishLass


----------



## mandy318 (Sep 22, 2015)

Either my Led Zepplin Pandora channel or my John Butler Trio Pandora channel. I like to soap and jam.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 23, 2015)

Usually classical music, especially if The Admirable Lady has to practice for a concert. But if the mood takes me for a bit of Fran,k or Bowie, or a wee bit of The Beach Boys, I just go with the flow


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 23, 2015)

You'd think music would distract me, but I actually soap better with music....and faster.

Lunasa
Baroque, Teleman and Rameau especially
Pop
Christmas 
O'Carolans
more Lunasa
Is it too early for Halloween music?


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 23, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Usually classical music, especially if The Admirable Lady has to practice for a concert. But if the mood takes me for a bit of Fran,k or Bowie, or a wee bit of The Beach Boys, I just go with the flow



What instrument does she play? Do you two play together? Wonder what your little one will be interested in.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 23, 2015)

She plays violin mainly, but cello for fun. I also play cello, badly (haven't played for months, actually)

At first he was scared by the violin! Was a shock for him, but he'll get used to it


----------



## sudsy_kiwi (Sep 23, 2015)

Can't beat a bit of Disturbed or 5-Finger Death Punch to keep the energy going   Sometimes some GnR for when I'm feeling ole-school.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 23, 2015)

"...At first he was scared by the violin! Was a shock for him, but he'll get used to it ..."

Might it be the high frequency sound that we adults can no longer hear but babies can?

To answer the OPs question -- Silence is usually my choice, but if I do listen to music, it's usually some kind of mellow new age-y stuff that I can't sing along with -- the kind of stuff you hear in girly gift boo-teeks  that burn lots of candles or incense. Just enough stimulation to keep my energy level up but not much more than that. If I listen to anything more intense, it brings me out of my soapy concentration and that's really not good.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 23, 2015)

I am also all for silence, since I am just to easily distracted


----------



## Stacy (Sep 23, 2015)

I go all over the place from TOOL to Mozart and just about everywhere in between. Just depends on my mood.  I do find if I'm doing something new that requires more concentration I stick with the stuff I can't sing along to IE classical or the new age stuff DeeAnna mentioned.

DeeAnna > Have you heard of/listened to Solitudes? That's my new age of choice most of the time.


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't generally listen to music, so things are usually silent when I soap. I also tend to soap when I'm alone in the house, which adds to the silence, but this weekend Boyfriend was home while I made sheep tallow soap, so I soaped to the dulcet tones of him swearing at the paper he was editing for work.

When I listen to music on my own, I like classical. The radio station I listen to favors Dvorak and Mendelssohn, though I personally am partial to French and English Baroque composers, as well as some of the more modern (19th century) Russian composers. When Boyfriend and I put something on, it's usually indie folk rolk or swing.


----------



## Viore (Sep 23, 2015)

I like to listen to upbeat music while soaping, so currently I'm listening to Nikki Minaj. When I get tired of her two albums I own, I'll probably go back to Ookla the Mok which is more of a garage band. Being a classical musician, I can't listen to classical music without trying to "play" along with the piece. Not advisable while wearing batter-covered gloves!


----------



## traderbren (Sep 23, 2015)

I typically have Pandora on my phone through a bluetooth speaker when I'm in the kitchen making soap, dinner, or doing chores, and it's usually on shuffle between Five Finger Death Punch, Volbeat, Avicii, and David Guetta.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Sep 23, 2015)

Good stuff! Im checking out these names I've never heard of. Time to get my groove on


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 23, 2015)

"...DeeAnna > Have you heard of/listened to Solitudes? That's my new age of choice most of the time. ..."

Thanks for the tip -- I'll check into this!


----------



## HopJuicer (Sep 24, 2015)

I listen to Pandora like a lot of others. On shuffle of old outlaw country, 50's and 60's oldies/rock, TOOL, Disturbed, System of a down... Mostly old country though.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 24, 2015)

Even though I enjoy the silence when soaping, I put my MP3 player on speaker when I'm unmolding/cutting/beveling and crank it up as long as no one is in the house, or no one minds. 

Like Stacy, my tastes in music roam all over the map, so my MP3 player is loaded with a little bit of everything, from classical, to rock, to '40's thru '80's oldies, to jazz, to big-band, to big-hair band, to alternative, to reggae, to country, and even a little bit of the rap/hip hop style (only in very small doses as a small snippet in the middle of a song and if the lyrics aren't degrading or violent, though- since I do like the majority of my music to have a melody and agreeable words to sing along to). 

One of my most favorite styles of music to listen to is classical with a modern rock twist, ala violinist David Garrett, or opera with a modern rock twist ala Sarah Brightman. 

My hubby is in a big-band/jazz band (trumpet) in his spare time, and so on the weekends the whole household gets to listen to him practice for an hour or 2. I myself like to tickle the ol' ivories purely for my own enjoyment (read-not anywhere in the realm of ever being good enough to quit my day job or give up my soapmaking hobby, lol), but I do it on my new-fangled Roland with the headphones plugged in so that I don't run everybody out of the house. lol


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Sep 24, 2015)

Usually silence, but when I do listen to music, I listen to just about anything from 1930-1999.  I also like a few current artists/songs such as:  Adele- almost anything, Uptown Funk, Happy, and some few others.  My favorite sound, however, is the 1940s/early 1950s music.  (No, I was not born then, I am not that old.  I just happened to be born in the wrong era.)  I also like most folk type music, as it tells the story of a people.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 24, 2015)

Susie said:


> My favorite sound, however, is the 1940s/early 1950s music. (No, I was not born then, I am not that old. I just happened to be born in the wrong era.)


 
I oftentimes feel the same way, too. lol There sure was a lot of great music/great singers from back then. Like you, I was not born then and am not that old either, but I grew up in a family that loved playing all their old favorites on the continuous-play/drop-down record player (remember those?), and they kinda had a way of growing on me, although I never would have admitted it to my school-friends at the time. I think they would have looked at me funny had they known that I had secretly semi-permanently 'borrowed' my mom's Billy Vaughn Blue Hawaii LP album and played the living daylights out of it in my bedroom on my little record player when no one was around. I was 13 at the time. lol


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh, I love big band and blues music -- but not for soaping!!!! If it's big band tunes, I'd much rather play in the band (baritone sax and flute). 

Blues I'd rather sing along. Yep, Stevie Ray Vaughn is a fave. The genre was one of the reasons why I indulged my inner Walter Mitty and took a couple of years of voice lessons. Blue Indigo, anyone?


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Sep 26, 2015)

If  I'm not singing along I'm singing out loud to whatever is in my head. I cant help but sing even when theres no music playing. Usually have the dorkiest songs stuck in my head. It was Weird Al the other day, Dare to be Stupid.


----------



## brandnew (Sep 26, 2015)

I luv latin music and big band music but I would end up dancing instead of soaping! I might have the radio on for 'company' which is easy to tune out actually or else it is just silence.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 26, 2015)

whitewitchbeauty said:


> If I'm not singing along I'm singing out loud to whatever is in my head. I cant help but sing even when theres no music playing. Usually have the dorkiest songs stuck in my head. It was Weird Al the other day, Dare to be Stupid.


 
I'm the same way, too (and I love Weird Al as well). My motto is 'Life is a musical, sing it!' I repeat it  whenever my hubby looks at me askance while I'm singing out loud around the house or in the car. Although I don't go around singing out loud that way in public places like they do in musicals, I secretly think it would be so cool to do so. One of my favorite movies is Disney's 'Enchanted' which hilariously plays on that kind of scenario happening. 



			
				brandnew said:
			
		

> I luv latin music and big band music but I would end up dancing instead of soaping!


 
I forgot to include Latin music in my list of loves! I once put out my back listening to Latin music on my headphones while vacuuming and dancing at the same time. It's a good thing I soap in silence. lol


IrishLass


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Sep 26, 2015)

Lol simon and Garfunkel's  "Suds of silence"


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 27, 2015)

For soaping, you can't do better than a little vintage Al Green, but for some higher energy, maybe something to give me the push I need to wrap hundreds of bars of soap, I love some Vintage Trouble with Ty Taylor, looking like Rev. Al himself, right down to the plaid suit. Now that's one dynamic performer!
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsU6_eSG4k4[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9YIq0oNiSM[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fam8cJw-IVg[/ame]


----------



## Susie (Sep 27, 2015)

I was trying to figure out where I got my love of 1940s music, and I finally realized that we got cable TV when I was 12, and I spent a couple of summers watching old movies on TNT.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Sep 27, 2015)

I like 1920's-1940's jazz and Al Green is great anytime!


----------

